# Cycling at 20 weeks pregnant - what to wear?



## Blonde (6 Apr 2010)

My Majorca training camp/holiday is coming up in two weeks time when I'll be 19 and half weeks pregnant. When we come back we're in the UK three days (when I will have my 20 week scan) before we go to the Sierra Nevada region in Spain for a ten day cycling trip. Does anyone have any experience of cycling at this stage and also, what on earth can I wear? I am struggling to fit into my existing winter kit already, but I'm hoping to wear my stretchier summer kit when we're away and hoping it still fits in a few weeks time. I have seen belly bands for about a tenner which may work under the cycle jersey if it fails to meet the shorts and I have seen Terry and Specialized maternity padded cycling shorts available via internet/mail from the US, but I really hope to avoid the extra expense of shorts, as I don't know how much wear I'll get from them - I've no idea how I will feel in a few weeks time or beyond. I am also worried about the feet swelling/cycle shoes problem as there is no way I can afford to buy larger cycling shoes when I might only wear them a few weeks. My feet seem fine at the moment but I dont know what they will do in a few weeks time... Any advice/experience on this would be welcome.


----------



## summerdays (6 Apr 2010)

Congratulations by the way - I hadn't returned to cycling whilst I was pregnant - but I was fairly active (well walking / swimming etc), and I didn't really suffer from swollen feet - or when I did it was more of an evening thing. How much cycling are you intending on doing as the pregnancy progresses, if it isn't too much then its not worth expending a large fortune on stuff you won't wear much or if you can manage to adapt non specific gear to work on the bike. 

Cathryn will be along hopefully with more information about cycling and pregnancy.


----------



## John Ponting (6 Apr 2010)

blonde - huge congrats from me.

No idea about cycling during pregnancy - it's 33 years since my wife had our daughter.


----------



## Hilldodger (6 Apr 2010)

Congrats Blonde! Was only thinking of you the other day


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (6 Apr 2010)

Hilldodger said:


> Congrats Blonde! Was only thinking of you the other day


Blimey, they must have been some thoughts!! 

Congrats to you Blonde. No idea bout what to wear either as my Wife doesn't cycle and certainly didn't whilst pregnant. Good luck on your jaunts though, and with the birth too. Exciting times!!!


----------



## Blonde (6 Apr 2010)

Sh4rkyBloke said:


> Blimey, they must have been some thoughts!!



Heh heh! Thanks for your good wishes guys. I can't wear normal clothes for cycling - it took me about 5 years to find shorts that didn't hurt me and I also wonder how I'd get on with the problem of sweat and then getting cold in wet clothes etc if I wasn't wearing dedicated cycling kit...

I hope to continue to commute to work (albeit by putting bike in car and driving a bit nearer as the pregnancy progresses so I dont have to ride up The Big Hill we live on, on my fixed) and also hope to continue to ride an "easy" 50 miler at weekends, perhaps tapering to 20 miles as needed. I suppose I'll just have to see how I feel. I have plenty of steerer height on all my bikes which may help a little. I am going to the velodrome on Saturday but haven't been for ages due to fatigue after work - can't usually do anything in the evenings now - I've been going to bed at 7 or 8pm!


----------



## Globalti (6 Apr 2010)

I work in Bury so maybe I should be looking out for you? The only cyclist I see regularly is Manchester's Mad Cycling Woman going painfully slowly up and down the A56 and around Radcliffe and I'm sure that's not you!

Good luck anyway - take it easy as you don't want to harm your little bundle of love!


----------



## ColinJ (6 Apr 2010)

Ho ho - that's my question answered! I was just thinking about you t'other day and wondering if the ever-growing bump had stopped you cycling yet, but then I came to my senses and realised that you'd probably keep riding until the last possible minute! 

I have absolutely no experience of cycling when pregnant, either first or second hand so, sorry, I can't help you!

Enjoy the hols!


----------



## ufkacbln (6 Apr 2010)

The US Company "Terry" do a Maternity Short and they are usually prompt with deliveries (but don't forget to calculate conversion fees and handling charges) - I don't know of a UK importer.

The other option would be a pair of men's bib shorts, if you can work with the pad.

Many of us have a certain middle aged spread that these cope with well, especially if there is a low front.... cheaper than importing the Terry, but pad size and position will be the make or break.


----------



## coco69 (6 Apr 2010)

how about this for safety reasons only hehehe
http://www.play.com/Gadgets/Gadgets...d:11518|cc:|prd:13530251|cat:Film+Memorabilia


----------



## summerdays (6 Apr 2010)

Blonde said:


> Heh heh! Thanks for your good wishes guys. I can't wear normal clothes for cycling - it took me about 5 years to find shorts that didn't hurt me and I also wonder how I'd get on with the problem of sweat and then getting cold in wet clothes etc if I wasn't wearing dedicated cycling kit...
> 
> I hope to continue to commute to work (albeit by putting bike in car and driving a bit nearer as the pregnancy progresses so I dont have to ride up The Big Hill we live on, on my fixed) and also hope to continue to ride an "easy" 50 miler at weekends, perhaps tapering to 20 miles as needed. I suppose I'll just have to see how I feel. I have plenty of steerer height on all my bikes which may help a little. I am going to the velodrome on Saturday but haven't been for ages due to fatigue after work - can't usually do anything in the evenings now - I've been going to bed at 7 or 8pm!



In which case I think you have answered your own question - get the shorts - if it makes the difference to you being able to continue to cycle comfortably - its worth it. Everyone treats themselves in some ways - having proper shorts could be your treat.


----------



## Blonde (7 Apr 2010)

Yes, but I'll have to hand wash 'em every night, or buy five pairs like I have with my assos ones and that's what I was hoping to avoid. Hmm this baby is going to be expensive before it's even born!


----------



## summerdays (7 Apr 2010)

Compromise - buy two pairs? How long are you intending to work for ... with one of mine I think I went to about 36 weeks, while with another I think it was more like 29 - which might make a difference into how much wear you are going to get out of the shorts.

PS. The expense of the shorts is the least of your worries


----------



## ChristinaJL (7 Apr 2010)

I found my feet didn't swell up at all during either pregancies, so you might be ok with your normal shoes.

Personally, I couldn't cycle whilst pregnant, cos I had loads of dizzy spells making my balance atrocious and constant sickness, so I though puking up at the side of the road was not classy. 

Terry make comfy shorts, I have a skort for summer and it's great.


----------



## Blonde (8 Apr 2010)

Thanks for your replies. I was intending to work up to the week before the EDD, but I have three weeks annual leave saved as well, so I'll actually have four weeks off work before the birth. It seems that everyone is so different that I can't really plan anything - will just have to see whether I need specific maternity shorts or not and if so, hope they arrive quickly after ordering. At the moment the cycling is what's keeping my from going insane, so I'm keen to continue it for as long as possible - I'm not sure I could cope with this pregnancy without it!


----------



## mickle (8 Apr 2010)

Anna Semlyen's article in Bike Culture


----------



## yoyo (8 Apr 2010)

That is a very interesting article, mickle. 

I didn't cycle when I was pregnant but I did play the organ all the way through my first two pregnancies. This involves quite awkward positioning (two hands, two feet, 3-4 manuals and pedalboard) especially when one is small in stature. The bump wasn't a problem as my daily practice enabled me to make subtle adjustments its growth. I played less often during my third pregnancy and found it much more challenging to cope. 

As a cyclist, I imagine regular cycling throughout pregnancy is very possible, particularly with an upright bicycle. My biggest fear would be getting knocked off.


----------



## BrumJim (16 Apr 2010)

yoyo said:


> That is a very interesting article, mickle.
> 
> I didn't cycle when I was pregnant but I did play the organ all the way through my first two pregnancies.



!! I bet the neighbours weren't too happy about that...


----------

